# Are you guys easily able to gain weight



## anonymousgyrl (Sep 21, 2015)

I try to look carefully in what i eat so I don't cause flare ups. I notice my weight hasnt changed. In Nov. 2014 i was 90 pounds, then in 2015 I dropped to 88, 83 and now I am at 86 pounds. Is this normal? Are you guys easily able to gain weight?


----------



## Stephanie Kitelinger (Nov 14, 2015)

I have IBS-C. Was diagnosed about a year ago from I would assume heavy anti biotic use for frequent kidney and bladder infections. I am having weight loss as well but it is from a fungal issue and possibly SIBO. The bacteria and fungus eat all your nutrients. The candida develops because of bacteria imbalance. What diet are you on may I ask?


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm about as tiny as you, and nope, gaining weight is super difficult for me...I've always been small and maintained it, but decreased appetite has made me lose, and I'm praying I'm able to get some of that back! It's been a gradual loss, but enough for me to really dislike it and I'm trying to fight my body's natural desire to regulate...not easy for us little folks!


----------



## lifeisahorrorstory (Oct 24, 2013)

i have a hard too gaining weight. I find eating coconut oil helps me gain but it;s kinda gross.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I managed to gain some weight the last two months.


----------



## lvh21 (Aug 26, 2015)

has it helped your ibs at all?

I am also currently underweight and i am hoping that with gaining back to a healthy level it will help....its my only hope!!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Lvh21, I found a diet that was working better for me and my ibs symptoms lessened and I started to slowly re-gain some weight. I still have symptoms and I am still underweight, but things were worse three months ago.


----------



## lvh21 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for replying!

If you don't mind me asking..what kind of diet is working best for you now?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

White rice, potatoes, yam (African dioscorea, not the sweet American yam), meat, fish, some low fodmaps veggies (zucchini, green beans, ... ) and olive oil. Also some iodized sea salt.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

If you have daily diarrhea than it only makes logical sense that it will be more difficult to sustain weight. Your food does not stay in your digestive tract as long and therefore less calories are absorbed. You gain weight not when you consume more calories than you burn BUT when you ABSORB more calories than you burn. If the microvilli in your digestive tract are inflammed and flattened as a result, then expect even less of the nutrtients of your food to be absorbed.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

IBS-doctor said:


> Diet restriction is not a good approach to IBS management.
> 
> Stefan M.D.


I am sorry, but what terrible advice. So if you had IBS(which clearly you don't) you would just keep eating tons of garlic, onions and beans? Baloney. Even the FODMAP diet which is recognized by western medicine acknowledges the benefit of dietary adjustments to those with IBS.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree. Unfortunately, certain things for some people need to be restricted even if they are "healthy" foods.


----------



## DanaChambers (May 23, 2018)

Weight gain is quite difficult for me.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Any luck anyone? Anything helped?


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

It's difficult to gain weight when you have IBS. That is totally normal. It's because bacteria suck out all the good nutrients you have in the body. Try consulting a dietician for a better to diet to avoid this.


----------



## MarsRover (Sep 8, 2018)

My weight loss is not because of bacteria sucking all the nutrients out of my body, it's simply because I'm not eating enough. But when food has such awful consequences, you don't want to eat. I'm currently using the Boost Very High Calorie shakes to try to stop losing weight.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

There got to be a solution!!!


----------



## DarkDream (Feb 13, 2019)

Used to, but that was because of the meds I was on.

Currently 13 stone,6ft 3 tall, 34 inch waist.
Which is neither underweight or overweight for a guy.

However my stomach is constantly bloated and fat.
Whether that is because of IBS? and possible SIBO....I'm getting tested for SIBO in March.


----------

